# New Critical Skill List (CSL) Time Frame for 175 subclass



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

DIAC have just made changes in their skill migration program and introduced a new occupations list named as CRITICAL SKILL LIST.

Any one whose occupation is on this list will be given preferences on others.

So, what would be new time frame according to this new list??

Share your experiences and latest updates for you VISA application.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Considering the changes were only announced 2 - 3 days ago and don't start until January 2009 it will be difficult for anyone to have experience in them yet 

If you have any concerns I think you'd be better off getting in touch with an agent since they may have more info (although they may just have heard about it too). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, Kaz, I know these changes will effect w.e.f 1st January 2009 but it is very important for all of us to share their new time frame as soon as they experience it.

is it not?

Many of us now looking for new time frame for their VISA processing with their occupations on CSL.

So, I started this thread to keep people coming back and sharing their experiences as soon as they received updates from DIAC.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Of course I agree it's important to share - that's what we do on this forum all the time. 

However I just wanted to point out that no-one had had any experience of it yet in case you didn't realise that the new rules don't come into effect until January. 

This forum is so active that posts move from the first few pages very quickly and there is already a post where people can put their time lines as they happen (and go back and update them) at 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...49-timelines-add-your-visa-timeline-here.html 

(and there is also a link to it in the 'PLEASE READ....' sticky post which is updated as new info comes along). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

Are they going to consider already submiited applications for expedited process or just the applications that will be filed after Jan 1st?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Y_OZ? said:


> Are they going to consider already submiited applications for expedited process or just the applications that will be filed after Jan 1st?


It just says the changes come into effect from Jan 1st - you can find the info here:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/whats-new.htm

Regards,
Karen


----------



## NikkiG (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, 
This is my first time here. Thanks for all the great info!
My 175 application went in on the 1st Feb 2008. But now with the changes, and that my occupation is not on the CSL (Primary School Teacher) it looks like the wait is to continue. 
Had a look and it seems all applications, ones already submitted and ones going to be from the 1st, will be effected by the changes...


----------



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for your response Karen and NikkiG!!

I did get a chance to go through the link posted by Karen and it does mention that it will impact all the previously submitted applications as well.

Well to be honest I am not feeling as bad after going though the document since I am on CSL and the changes gave me a little hope to get through this process may be little faster if at all. 

NikkiG I hope and wish your application is ready to be finalized by CO some time soon.


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

Y_OZ? said:


> Are they going to consider already submiited applications for expedited process or just the applications that will be filed after Jan 1st?


They will consider all the applications submitted to them.


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION ADELAIDE
PROCESSING INFORMATION FOR THE WEEK COMMENCING:
12 January 2009

This is an automated e-mail response which provides weekly updated
information on skilled migration applications being processed by the
Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre. Please do not reply to this email
address. This mailbox is not monitored. Our contact details are listed
below.

ASPC APPLICATION ALLOCATION INFORMATION

On 17 December 2008 the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship announced
changes to the way General Skilled Migration applications will be allocated
and processed. Details can be found on the DIAC website at:
www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/whats-new.htm#j

As a result of this announcement from 1 January 2009 applications for
General Skilled Migration will be strictly allocated and processed in the
following priority order:

1. Applications with a successful State & Territory Nomination (until
all applications have been allocated); and then
2. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Critical
Skills List (until all applications have been allocated); then
3. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Migration
Occupations in Demand List (until all applications have been allocated);
then
4. All other remaining applications

This affects all applications lodged before and after 1 January 2009, both
paper lodged or electronically lodged. Applications which were already
allocated to case officers before 1 January 2009 are un-affected and will
be processed as usual to finalisation.

Applications are now being allocated as follows:

State & Territory Nominated Applications:
Subclass 134, 136, 137, 175, 176, 475, 487, 495, 885 and 886 applications
(processed by the ASPC and where a successful State or Territory Nomination
is held) will all be allocated to case officers for assessment by 13
February 2009.

Applications with Occupations on the Critical Skills List:
Applications are not being allocated at present

Applications with Occupations on the Migration Occupations in Demand List:
Applications are not being allocated at present

All Other Remaining Applications
Applications are not being allocated at present

Subclasses 485 and 887 are not subject to the above changes. The
allocation dates for these subclasses are as follows:

VC 485 (paper): 28 February 2008.
VC 485 (E-Lodged): 23 February 2008
VB 887: 19 August 2008

PROCESSING NEWS

BRISBANE

The BSPC is now processing the following eVisa Onshore General Skilled
Migration applications:

· Subclass 885, 886 and 487 lodged on or after 1 December 2007
· Subclass 485 lodged on or after 1 March 2008
· Subclass 887 lodged on or after 1 July 2008

Allocation dates and information regarding applications processed in
Brisbane can be obtained by sending a blank email to the following email
address:
[email protected]

CAPITAL INVESTMENT UPDATE

Please refer to the latest information available online at:
Frequently Asked Questions – Capital Investment Scheme


MEDICAL RESULTS

Please do not post your medical results to us. Do not open the sealed
envelope or forward the results to the Department unless your case officer
specifically requests they be sent.

CONTACTING US

Email: Enquiries for the ASPC and BSPC need to be made using the
on-line enquiry form at: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
- Show quoted text -


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION ADELAIDE
PROCESSING INFORMATION FOR THE WEEK COMMENCING:
12 January 2009

This is an automated e-mail response which provides weekly updated
information on skilled migration applications being processed by the
Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre. Please do not reply to this email
address. This mailbox is not monitored. Our contact details are listed
below.

ASPC APPLICATION ALLOCATION INFORMATION

On 17 December 2008 the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship announced
changes to the way General Skilled Migration applications will be allocated
and processed. Details can be found on the DIAC website at:
www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/whats-new.htm#j

As a result of this announcement from 1 January 2009 applications for
General Skilled Migration will be strictly allocated and processed in the
following priority order:

1. Applications with a successful State & Territory Nomination (until
all applications have been allocated); and then
2. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Critical
Skills List (until all applications have been allocated); then
3. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Migration
Occupations in Demand List (until all applications have been allocated);
then
4. All other remaining applications

This affects all applications lodged before and after 1 January 2009, both
paper lodged or electronically lodged. Applications which were already
allocated to case officers before 1 January 2009 are un-affected and will
be processed as usual to finalisation.

Applications are now being allocated as follows:

State & Territory Nominated Applications:
Subclass 134, 136, 137, 175, 176, 475, 487, 495, 885 and 886 applications
(processed by the ASPC and where a successful State or Territory Nomination
is held) will all be allocated to case officers for assessment by 13
February 2009.

Applications with Occupations on the Critical Skills List:
Applications are not being allocated at present

Applications with Occupations on the Migration Occupations in Demand List:
Applications are not being allocated at present

All Other Remaining Applications
Applications are not being allocated at present

Subclasses 485 and 887 are not subject to the above changes. The
allocation dates for these subclasses are as follows:

VC 485 (paper): 28 February 2008.
VC 485 (E-Lodged): 23 February 2008
VB 887: 19 August 2008

PROCESSING NEWS

BRISBANE

The BSPC is now processing the following eVisa Onshore General Skilled
Migration applications:

· Subclass 885, 886 and 487 lodged on or after 1 December 2007
· Subclass 485 lodged on or after 1 March 2008
· Subclass 887 lodged on or after 1 July 2008

Allocation dates and information regarding applications processed in
Brisbane can be obtained by sending a blank email to the following email
address:
[email protected]

CAPITAL INVESTMENT UPDATE

Please refer to the latest information available online at:
Frequently Asked Questions – Capital Investment Scheme


MEDICAL RESULTS

Please do not post your medical results to us. Do not open the sealed
envelope or forward the results to the Department unless your case officer
specifically requests they be sent.

CONTACTING US

Email: Enquiries for the ASPC and BSPC need to be made using the
on-line enquiry form at: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
- Show quoted text -


----------



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

Does that mean that DIAC will start allocating applications for assessment with Occupations on the Critical Skills List after February 13th?


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes 

and 

they will also give last date until when all applicant will be allotted case officer (my assumption)


----------



## dumcomplerentur (Feb 18, 2009)

I lodged an offshore 175 almost a year ago and now have been affected by these changes. The decissio has been made on the basis that they want to better respond to Australias economic needs due to the fact that they have deemed that there is a world economic collapse.

Is there a way to lodge an appeal on the basis that an application had been lodged prior to the department deeming a world economic global crisis and the fact that an application has been affected due to the fact they were unable to process it on time?

Also, now that I am in the lowest priority level, how long could I expect for it to be processed. If it takes too long, will the department ever discard an application just because it has been sitting there for too long or they will always consider every vlid application made? How does it work in this case?

Thank you.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi dumcomplerentur, 

I think that this is a question for an agent. Why not contact SOMV (Veronika) through the link in her signature? She is a regular poster on this forum and may be able to offer some advice. 

I think that a 175 can take a year so I don't think you can say that they were unable to process the visa in time. 

If they approved the visa and you couldn't find work then how would you feel? That's a serious question since there is another member posting at the moment that can't find work.....

I doubt that they would ever discard an application just because it's been sitting there too long. Some visas take longer than others anyway and it's the change in the rules that is causing the increase in processing time and they will be aware of that. 

See what SOMV says and let us know how you get on.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## dumcomplerentur (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for your help.

Could I email (Veronika) through this forum somehow?

thanks.





kaz101 said:


> Hi dumcomplerentur,
> 
> I think that this is a question for an agent. Why not contact SOMV (Veronika) through the link in her signature? She is a regular poster on this forum and may be able to offer some advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

dumcomplerentur said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Could I email (Veronika) through this forum somehow?
> 
> thanks.


Yes, she has a contact link in her signature at the bottom of her posts.

Dolly


----------



## ausdreams (Nov 11, 2008)

*Initial Entry After Visa Grant.....*

Hi All,

I am August 2008 applicant (175, CSL)
As per the latest ASPC update, 
I am expecting for a CO allotment by April / May 2009.
I had front loaded my PCC in the month of August 2008,

1. Can I frontload my medicals right away, so that my application
can be decision ready at the time of CO allotment ?

2. Does the PCC / Medical validity decide the first entry date
after visa grant ?

Thanks in advance for ur replies,

Ausdreams


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

ausdreams said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am August 2008 applicant (175, CSL)
> As per the latest ASPC update,
> ...


Welcome to the forum Ausdreams (what an appropriate username by the way  )
I'm in a very similar situation to yours, being also an August 2008 applicant (175, CSL). I don't have definite answers to your queries but from what I know, medicals are valid for a year I think. So you are safe to frontload them now. As for PCC, I think they also have a validity of 1 year. So you are covered...just, assuming that everything goes according to plan and you get your PR before August 2009.

I'm very interested to know if anyone has any thoughts on your 2nd question. To add to that, if someone with PR enters Australia to have their passport stamped and then go back to their country, how long will they get after that for re-entry in Australia?

Thanks for any input
Cheers


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ausdreams said:


> Hi All,


Hi Ausdreams,

Welcome to the forum.



ausdreams said:


> 1. Can I frontload my medicals right away, so that my application
> can be decision ready at the time of CO allotment ?


We went through an agent and we always wanted for them to tell us
when to get medicals and police checks done. 



ausdreams said:


> 2. Does the PCC / Medical validity decide the first entry date
> after visa grant ?


YES. Usually when your visa is granted you have 12 months from the PCC / Medical to enter the country to validate your visa (which means go through customs), but you have 5 years to actually make the move. 

When we were waiting for our skilled independent visa, the medicals / PCC were only done about 6 - 8 weeks before the visa approval. That gave us time to book a holiday since we weren't ready to move out to Oz yet.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Ausdreams,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen

That's very useful info. Now that we have a timeline for when a CO will be allocated for our application, all these points are becoming meaningful. The whole move seems so much more real now  And to be honest, I have a bit of a mixed feeling about the whole thing because of the recession. I'm well settled in a stable job here and I would probably look to get a decent position in Australia first before making the move with my family.

That's why these info about going through customs and going back home to eventually make the move afterwards is a real possibility for me.

Thanks again for the info
Go well
Parwez


----------



## ausdreams (Nov 11, 2008)

*Thanks Karen & Parwez,*

Thanks a lot for ur quick response Karen & Parwez,

I am not using an agent, so just moving on with
ASPC updates.
As per your reply, Initial entry date depends upon
validity of PCC / Medical *which ever expires first.*

I am planning to take up my Health check by the
end of March, but my PCC will expire in August 2009.
I'm worried about the initial entry date and trying to
extend it.

1. Can I go for a new PCC to get an extension in
first entry date?

2. Since I am online applicant,
Is it possible to attach my new PCC online ?
If not, can I send these docs to
"[email protected]" ?

Thnx & Rgds,

Ausdreams


----------



## angara (Aug 4, 2008)

*All CSL applicants will have C.O by END of MAY 2009.*

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION ADELAIDE
PROCESSING INFORMATION FOR THE WEEK COMMENCING:
2 March 2009

This is an automated e-mail response which provides weekly updated
information on skilled migration applications being processed by the
Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre. Please do not reply to this email
address. This mailbox is not monitored. Our contact details are listed
below.

ASPC APPLICATION ALLOCATION INFORMATION

On 17 December 2008 the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship announced
changes to the way General Skilled Migration applications will be allocated
and processed. Details can be found on the DIAC website at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...hats-new.htm#j

As a result of this announcement from 1 January 2009 applications for
General Skilled Migration will be strictly allocated and processed in the
following priority order:

1. Applications with a successful State & Territory Nomination
(until all applications have been allocated); and then
2. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Critical
Skills List (until all applications have been allocated); then
3. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Migration
Occupations in Demand List (until all applications have been allocated);
then
4. All other remaining applications

This affects all applications lodged before and after 1 January 2009, both
paper lodged or electronically lodged. Applications which were already
allocated to case officers before 1 January 2009 are un-affected and will
be processed as usual to finalisation.


Application Allocation Dates

Please Note: You should allow a further 10 working days after the relevant
date indicated below for your case officer to contact you. If you have not
been contacted after this time please lodge an enquiry about your
application at General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Applications are now being allocated as follows:

State & Territory Nominated Applications:

Once the department has received valid nomination from a state or
territory, applications will be allocated to a case officer within 10
working days.

Applications with Occupations on the Critical Skills List (CSL):

Applications are being allocated in date of lodgement order. All CSL
applictions are expected to be allocated to case officers by end of May
2009.

Applications with Occupations on the Migration Occupations in Demand List
(MODL):
Applications are not being allocated at present

All Other Remaining Applications
Applications are not being allocated at present

Subclasses 485, 476, 487 and 887 are not subject to the above changes. The
allocation dates for these subclasses are as follows:

VC 485 (paper): 13 March 2008
VC 485 (e-lodged): 29 February 2008

VF 476 (paper): 24 March 2008
VF 476 (e-lodged): 28 March 2008

VC 487 (paper): 5 January 2009

VB 887: 4 December 2008



PROCESSING NEWS

CAPITAL INVESTMENT UPDATE - THE CAPITAL INVESTMENT SCHEME HAS RE-OPENED

The capital investment scheme has reopened for pre-1 September 2007
applicants with the South Australian Government Financing Authority
announcing it will accept deposits. This office will be writing to
applicants and providing information about the process for making a capital
investment within the next four weeks. Applicants will not be able to make
the investment until they have received this letter and the relevant
application form.

Please refer to the latest information available online at:
Frequently Asked Questions – Capital Investment Scheme


MEDICAL RESULTS

Please do not post your HSA onshore medical results to us. Do not open the
sealed envelope or forward the results to the Department unless your case
officer specifically requests they be sent.

BRISBANE

The BSPC is now processing the following eVisa Onshore General Skilled
Migration applications:

 Subclass 885, 886 and 487 lodged on or after 1 December 2007
 Subclass 485 lodged on or after 1 March 2008
 Subclass 887 lodged on or after 1 July 2008

Allocation dates and information regarding applications processed in
Brisbane can be obtained by sending a blank email to the following email
address:
[email protected]



CONTACTING US

Email: Enquiries for the ASPC and BSPC need to be made using the
on-line enquiry form at: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

ASPC Telephone:
1300 364 613 (in Australia) for the cost of a local call; or
+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)

ASPC Contact Hours: (Australian Central Time):
0900 to 1600 Monday to Friday (except Wednesdays)
0900 to 1300 Wednesdays

Please note: due to the large volume of calls we receive, from time to time
you may experience lengthy delays before getting to speak to a customer
service officer.

LINKS

General Skilled Migration – Whats’ New
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener.../whats-new.htm

Critical Skills List
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...kills-list.pdf

Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL)
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...-in-demand.htm


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

ausdreams said:


> Thanks a lot for ur quick response Karen & Parwez,
> 
> I am not using an agent, so just moving on with
> ASPC updates.
> ...


You are welcome mate. You'll be well advised to extend your initial entry date. I'm sure it's possible to send a new PCC. You can wait to be allocated a CO and then ask him directly how it can be done. Or else send a mail now to DIAC through their post-lodgement enquiry form and they will get back to you within 5 working days.

Keep us informed if you get a definite answer. I'm sure it'll benefit other applicants.

Good luck
Parwez


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

NOW,
DIAC auto responder replies that they will allocate all CSL applicants by the end of May, 2009.
Well, I think it is the best news for all CSL applicants particularly for those who just applied after January 2009 as they would have PR in less than 6-7 months.

Cheers...


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

So if CSL applicants are allocated case officers by May, do we have any idea what that means for 175 applicants just on MODL? 


Kelly


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

CarterTucker said:


> Hi,
> 
> So if CSL applicants are allocated case officers by May, do we have any idea what that means for 175 applicants just on MODL?
> 
> ...


After May 31st May, They will start allocating Case officers to MODL applicants. As, presently, they are not attending MODL applications.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

ar.malik said:


> After May 31st May, They will start allocating Case officers to MODL applicants. As, presently, they are not attending MODL applications.


Thankyou for your reply....

So after 31st May, MODL applicants can then expect to wait approx/up to how long do we estimate at the moment?

Kelly


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

CarterTucker said:


> Thankyou for your reply....
> 
> So after 31st May, MODL applicants can then expect to wait approx/up to how long do we estimate at the moment?
> 
> Kelly


Well,

I assume maximum 4 months.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

ar.malik said:


> Well,
> 
> I assume maximum 4 months.


Mmm, interesting! That sure would be a quick result 

We were thinking about 8-9months.....


Thanks again


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Im going to give my All the documents to my Agent this Saturday, Now I Have ready all my documents. He said they are sending the Documents within 7 working days. That means befor end of this month, my application have received the DIAC. Will they process my VISA befor May 2009? Any Idea?

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

kasuncp said:


> Im going to give my All the documents to my Agent this Saturday, Now I Have ready all my documents. He said they are sending the Documents within 7 working days. That means befor end of this month, my application have received the DIAC. Will they process my VISA befor May 2009? Any Idea?
> 
> Regards,
> Kasun


Which visa are you asking about?


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Im going to Lodge the 175 VISA. Skilles Indipendent. With CSL. COmputer Professional (.Net Technologies)

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

kasuncp said:


> Im going to give my All the documents to my Agent this Saturday, Now I Have ready all my documents. He said they are sending the Documents within 7 working days. That means befor end of this month, my application have received the DIAC. Will they process my VISA befor May 2009? Any Idea?
> 
> Regards,
> Kasun


Well, 

I think definitely. Your case officer will be allocated before May 09.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

kasuncp said:


> Im going to Lodge the 175 VISA. Skilles Indipendent. With CSL. COmputer Professional (.Net Technologies)
> 
> Regards,
> Kasun


Skilled independent visas usually take about 12 months until they are approved, so it depends on what you mean by processed by May 2009. If you mean will you have a visa by then and be allowed into the country then I would say no since that's only a couple of months away. 

There is a timeline post where members have posted their times for visa processing and there is a link from the 'PLEASE READ....' post. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

No I Mean to allocate to CO. Will they allocate to a CO by End of May? if im in Critical List?

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes kasun, the COs will be allocated by end of may, post which it takes a couple of months to 3 months for them to process ur application furthr,


----------



## andy172 (Mar 5, 2009)

kasuncp said:


> Im going to give my All the documents to my Agent this Saturday, Now I Have ready all my documents. He said they are sending the Documents within 7 working days. That means befor end of this month, my application have received the DIAC. Will they process my VISA befor May 2009? Any Idea?
> 
> Regards,
> Kasun


Hi Kasun,
Which agent are you using? I am in USA, can I use them? are they expensive? Please do suggest me. Thanks. Anand


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

Im in Sri Lanka, Im not sure about wether you can apply thought him from USA. Ill ask him and let you know.

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi andy, i we used an agent fmor AU, he is in perth and it isnt difficult using one sitting in AU. infact u shud use a registered agent rathr thn going for the bogus ones who are very probable to dupe. the only difference wud be that they wud be doing all communication via emails, once in a while u can call and they are polite. everything else is the same.


----------



## andy172 (Mar 5, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi andy, i we used an agent fmor AU, he is in perth and it isnt difficult using one sitting in AU. infact u shud use a registered agent rathr thn going for the bogus ones who are very probable to dupe. the only difference wud be that they wud be doing all communication via emails, once in a while u can call and they are polite. everything else is the same.


Thanks Anj,
Do you mind sharing his contact? How expensive is he?
Thanks
-Anand


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Anand
we paid 2000A$ as his professional fee for his services. including skill assessment and the visa both. his company name is akmigration. google him. name is atul kapoor. we had no issues with his services as such. and our assessment was done in 19-20 days, i guess we provided enuf documents.

but this fee was back in april 2008, dunno if he has increased it now or charging the same.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

lot of people get only assessment assistance by teh agent, and those lethargic, lazy bones like us go for the entire procedure.


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

My Agents Address is (Australian Migration Centre) you just fill their form, they will contact you.


----------



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

"Australia's immigration minister says it is likely the migration rate will change as a result of the global economic crisis."
It appears they are looking at mainly two changes:
- Revise immigration number for next fiscal year.
- Revise CSL list.
Does any one came across any information as to when CSL changes are likely to come and if these changes will impact existing applications?


----------



## destiOz (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello, my file has been lodged in nov'07 in class 175 VE.we did it thru an agent. the file hasnt been allocated. we havent been informed to do the medicals. the agent says there is a backlog for allocation to CO and hence the delay. 
what could it be? we are awaiting since last year and really hv no clue when it could happen now... 
Kindly reply...


----------



## lucky boy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey friends . 

Any one get visa right now in 175 category.

My file in sep paper.

Can anybody tell me when shall i get the medical and co ?

REgards

?


ausdreams said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am August 2008 applicant (175, CSL)
> As per the latest ASPC update,
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Check out the links in the 'PLEASE READ...' post for the Important info thread here in the forum (if you've missed it) since SOMV (who is an agent) has posted on there about the changes that came into effect on March 16th. 

It seems that the only skills / trades left on the CSL are medical and IT at present. 

Some visas seem to be delayed because of changes in visa processing times. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

*Latest Auto Reply of DIAC*

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION
ADELAIDE PROCESSING INFORMATION

This is an automated e-mail response which provides updated information on
skilled migration applications being processed by the Adelaide Skilled
Processing Centre (ASPC). Please do not reply to this email address as
this mailbox is not monitored. Contact details for the ASPC are listed
below.


Priority Processing - Change From 1 January 2009

Following recent announcements by the Minister for Immigration and
Citizenship, in response to the current global economic environment,
processing of General Skilled Migration applications gives first priority
to applications in the following two categories:

1. Applications with a successful State or Territory Nomination; and
2. Applications where the nominated occupation is identified on the
Critical Skills List (CSL).

Note: Due to the number of applications in the above two categories, on
hand and being received, applications not on the CSL, or applications
without a successful State or Territory nomination, will be delayed until
those applications which meet the processing priorities are finalised. This
includes those on the Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL)

Details of the Minister’s announcements can be found on the DIAC website
via the following link:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/whats-new.htm#j


Priority Application Processing Information

Applications are now being processed as follows:

1. State or Territory Nominated Applications - once the department has
received and approved a nomination from a state or territory authority,
processing of the application will commence within 10 working days of that
approval. Should you need to, please lodge enquiries about your
application via: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

2. Applications with a nominated occupation on the Critical Skills List
(CSL) - are being processed in date of lodgment order. Information about
the CSL can be found on the department's website at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf


Priority Processing Exemptions

Visa Subclasses 485, 476, 487 and 887 are exempt from the priority
processing changes. Applications under these subclasses will continue to
be processed in the order in which they were received by the Department –
the following subclass by application lodgment date identifies cases
currently being considered:

Visa Subclass Month/Year Lodgment
VC 485 (paper): April 2008
VC 485 (e-lodged): Processing has commenced on all applications being
assessed by the ASPC.
VF 476 (paper): May 2009
VF 476 (e-lodged): May 2008
VC 487 (paper): March 2009
VB 887 (paper): Feb 2009

OTHER PROCESSING NEWS


MEDICAL RESULTS

Please do not post your HSA onshore medical results to us. Do not open the
sealed envelope, or forward the results to the Department, unless your case
officer specifically requests you to do so.


BRISBANE PROCESSING

Information regarding applications processed in Brisbane can be obtained by
sending a blank email to the following email address:
[email protected]


CONTACTING US

Email: Enquiries for the ASPC and BSPC need to be made using the
on-line enquiry form at:
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

ASPC Telephone:
1300 364 613 (in Australia) for the cost of a local call; or
+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)

ASPC Contact Hours: (Australian Central Time):
0900 to 1600 Monday to Friday

Please note: due to the large volume of calls we receive, from time to time
you may experience lengthy delays before getting to speak to a customer
service officer.


LINKS

General Skilled Migration – What's New
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/whats-new.htm

Critical Skills List
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf

Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL)
Is your occupation in demand? - Workers - Visas & Immigration




Updated: 30 March 2009


----------



## aussiewannabe (Jan 16, 2009)

*Feeling frustrated*



Applied Aug 2008
Paper based application
175 CSL 
IT 2231-79
South Africa

Have not heard a thing! Agent says they working on CSL, we must be patient!!! Easier Said then done 

Looks like they working through CSL occupation by occupation??? Does anyone know?

Aussiewannabe


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

*should i go for state nomination?*

The Government has decided to reduce the skilled migration program from 133 000 to 115 000 and some skills have been removed from CSL list.

Since number of visa have reduced and some skills have been removed from the CSL, lot of people will move to State sponsorship now.

I have just applied visa on 26th April 2009.My skills are in the new CSL list also (IT skills)

I do not satisfy some criteria for NSW (do not have ielts 7 in all 4 papers) but satisfies criteria for Victoria state. Should I go for state nomination (which requires you to stay in that state for 2 yrs) or should I just wait for my turn CSL ? What are the chances of all CSL getting approved this year since...i suspect state nominated list will become huge by itself?


----------



## angara (Aug 4, 2008)

aussiewannabe said:


> Applied Aug 2008
> Paper based application
> 175 CSL
> IT 2231-79
> ...



Hi, You can track CSL progress on :

CSL CO tracker - Online Spreadsheets - EditGrid

For now I see aslay back and Enjoy *IPL 2 * there in SA for now and you must be there on list by end of this month !


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> yes kasun, the COs will be allocated by end of may, post which it takes a couple of months to 3 months for them to process ur application furthr,


Anj, are you saying that all 175, CSL visas will have CO allocated before May 09 regarless of when the visa application is lodged ? I have lodged in Feb 09 and mine is 175 CSL 2231-79 (Oracle specialist). Do you have any idea when CO will get allocated to me ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI again

I am no expert but this is what their schedule of allocating COs says. may-june all CSL applicants to have a CO in order of date the application has been lodged.

I cant comment really but u can maybe put a post lodgement enquiry with the department asking them the progress on ur application


----------



## andy172 (Mar 5, 2009)

What is the process of getting a state or territory nomination?
PLease let me know ASAP. My profession is not in the CSL list.
Thanks
ANdy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi andy

u check which state has ur skill on their skill in demand list, download the forms from the respective state site, fill the same, attach all the documents that u gave/plan to give fr teh visa like work experience proofs, assessment result, IELTS result etc, attach ur latest resume, make an essay stating ur knowledge about the state, give proofs of minimum asset requirement, which is 20kA$ for main applicant and 10kA$ for each dependent, done. 

waiting period is 30 days for those who havnt applied for teh visa and 60 days fro those who r converting from 175 to 176

some states charge an amount for the sponsorship, ACT and NSW i guess. the amount is about 250-270 A$. 

for any other doubt, ask away 

cheers
anj


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

Just to let everyone know..

175 PR e logged on the 21 Nov 2009
Low Risk Country
On CSL

Case Officer assigned today 15.May 2009 :clap2:


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

MyDearBoy said:


> Just to let everyone know..
> 
> 175 PR e logged on the 21 Nov 2009
> Low Risk Country
> ...


What is your occupation?

Could you please share your email regarding CO. You can omit your personal detail.

It would help us to recognize the email type.

Many congradulations to you. 

Also if you could let us know about whether you applied alone or you are taking your family with you and your country lies in Low risk or High risk catogory?


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

ar.malik said:


> What is your occupation?
> 
> Could you please share your email regarding CO. You can omit your personal detail.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

I am an Occupational Therapist (Health) on CSL

Email Heading says: Request Letter (My SURNAME) Case Officer (C/O's Name)

I applied for myself and my wife in the UK

Hope this helps


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

MyDearBoy said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am an Occupational Therapist (Health) on CSL
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your info.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

MyDearBoy said:


> Just to let everyone know..
> 
> 175 PR e logged on the 21 Nov 2009
> Low Risk Country
> ...


Congrats Buddy.

All the Best.


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

MyDearBoy said:


> Just to let everyone know..
> 
> 175 PR e logged on the 21 Nov 2009
> Low Risk Country
> ...


Excellent news my friend
We are in the same boat. I got allocated a CO on the 23 April and sent all the requested documents yesterday. So if there's anything that is not clear to you, feel free to ask. 

Good luck
Cheers


----------



## lucky boy (Mar 23, 2009)

donRyan said:


> Excellent news my friend
> We are in the same boat. I got allocated a CO on the 23 April and sent all the requested documents yesterday. So if there's anything that is not clear to you, feel free to ask.
> 
> Good luck
> Cheers


Hello Friends
I applied in sep 08.
My question is very hard
I am metal Machinist. When i applied there was no CSL.Csl came in January. on that time i was in CSL list But my occupation was removed from 16th March CSL.
So can anybody tell me I am in CSL in or not.
I am waiting


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

donRyan said:


> Excellent news my friend
> We are in the same boat. I got allocated a CO on the 23 April and sent all the requested documents yesterday. So if there's anything that is not clear to you, feel free to ask.
> 
> Good luck
> Cheers


Hi congrats also :clap2: where you heading to when you get it?

One question , i have sent off for my police check will scan that into my application when it comes back..but what about medicals and exrays (which are booked) do the Dr's send them? do i have to do anything to my application, such as inform them everything is done? or is it just trust sit back and wait??
Many thanks


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

lucky boy said:


> Hello Friends
> I applied in sep 08.
> My question is very hard
> I am metal Machinist. When i applied there was no CSL.Csl came in January. on that time i was in CSL list But my occupation was removed from 16th March CSL.
> ...


Sorry to tell you but in my point of view, your occupation is no more in CSL and you would not be able to take advantage of CSL priority.

Is your occupation in MODL?


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

MyDearBoy said:


> Hi congrats also :clap2: where you heading to when you get it?
> 
> One question , i have sent off for my police check will scan that into my application when it comes back..but what about medicals and exrays (which are booked) do the Dr's send them? do i have to do anything to my application, such as inform them everything is done? or is it just trust sit back and wait??
> Many thanks


Thanks my friend. Waiting patiently to hear from the CO now. Hope she doesn't come back with a new list of things to send 

To answer your queries:
1- Medicals
Your Dr has to send these directly. You shouldn't even get access to that. It becomes void is you open it. What I did is send the receipts to my CO as proof that my medicals were done in the 28 day timeframe.

2- PCC
YOu can scan and send these directly to the CO

3- Form 80
You have to fill in form 80 for you and all dependents (Immigrating with you or not). You can scan those and send to the CO

I sent all the docs above by email since I wanted the receipt confirmation. I also sent a letter as an attachment explaining briefly what each attachment is for. In that way, I was sure that I covered everything that they asked for.

Hope that helps
Let me know if there is anything else
good luck


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

donRyan said:


> Thanks my friend. Waiting patiently to hear from the CO now. Hope she doesn't come back with a new list of things to send
> 
> To answer your queries:
> 1- Medicals
> ...


Thank you so much answered all my questions in 1 go cheers :clap2:

Good luck with the wait let us know when you complete


----------



## mamashe (Nov 14, 2008)

kasuncp said:


> Im going to give my All the documents to my Agent this Saturday, Now I Have ready all my documents. He said they are sending the Documents within 7 working days. That means befor end of this month, my application have received the DIAC. Will they process my VISA befor May 2009? Any Idea?
> 
> Regards,
> Kasun


hi kasun,

i applied via an agent as well, and they lodged paper application on april 1 2009. i wanted to confirm with DIAC if they received my docs, so i emailed thru a post lodgement enquiry form, but the auto reply said, they will only email via my agent..in short, they couldnt confirm to me if they received..i dont want to doubt my agent, but it would really be a big relief if i could firsthand get a confirmation, right?...anyway, did you get a letter confirming DIAC received your applic? mine is a tax invoice/receipt, with numbers at the bottom, first 3 letters, then 11 digits...is this the same as the confirmation you got? im a worry-wort..hope you can help..


----------



## mamashe (Nov 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> HI again
> 
> I am no expert but this is what their schedule of allocating COs says. may-june all CSL applicants to have a CO in order of date the application has been lodged.
> 
> I cant comment really but u can maybe put a post lodgement enquiry with the department asking them the progress on ur application


hi anj,

ive been following your comments, in particular, this last post..i tried enquiring via a post lodgement enquiry form, but the auto reply said something like "my email contacts i gave was not the contact in the application i submitted", so inshort, they cant confirm anything to me..i figured its because i applied via an agent, and they put their contacts in the applciation...is there anyway i can confirm the status of my application, firsthand, from the dept? i applied apr 1 2009, paper based, for 175, on the csl too...any comment will do wonders for my stress-level right now...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Mamashe
is your agent MARA/MIA registered? and why do you think they did not upload/send all documents?
yes they register one email id for contact as mentioned in the application form.
did you ask your agent about the same? if he says yes he did send all documents, I dont see a reason why you should doubt them. what does your online status say?


----------



## mamashe (Nov 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> HI Mamashe
> is your agent MARA/MIA registered? and why do you think they did not upload/send all documents?
> yes they register one email id for contact as mentioned in the application form.
> did you ask your agent about the same? if he says yes he did send all documents, I dont see a reason why you should doubt them. what does your online status say?


hi anj!

im such a doubting thomas, i know, im trying to quit . they're not a mara/mia registered agency. but i did check out their company profile and rep, they checked out ok, so i went ahead with them...i guess i just want some firsthand confirmation from DIAC myself. about that online status check you mentioned, does that apply for me even if it was a paper-based application? i dont have the TRN that the website keeps mentioning


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mamashe, you have to ask these agents of yours to give you teh TRN whatever way you applied. The status check is for everyone and anyone who applies. talk to your agent and ask them fr the TRN.


----------



## mamashe (Nov 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> mamashe, you have to ask these agents of yours to give you teh TRN whatever way you applied. The status check is for everyone and anyone who applies. talk to your agent and ask them fr the TRN.


thanks anj. will do.


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

I have been allotted with CO today....
Asked for Medicals, PCC and Form 1221.


----------



## Qayamatkhan (May 10, 2009)

immi2Aus said:


> I have been allotted with CO today....
> Asked for Medicals, PCC and Form 1221.


congrats ..plz share with us that when did u applied for visa....??


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

Qayamatkhan said:


> congrats ..plz share with us that when did u applied for visa....??


I applied on Dec 8,2008
CSL candidate.


----------



## Qayamatkhan (May 10, 2009)

immi2Aus said:


> I applied on Dec 8,2008
> CSL candidate.


mmmm...great its mean now they are entertaining DEC 2008 ppl.....but u ppl are shocked to know that 1 of ma friend is FEB 2009 applicant and he got CO as well......hez from pakistan and in CSL as well


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

Qayamatkhan said:


> mmmm...great its mean now they are entertaining DEC 2008 ppl.....but u ppl are shocked to know that 1 of ma friend is FEB 2009 applicant and he got CO as well......hez from pakistan and in CSL as well


Yes, 
and may b i am one of the last-est candidate.
have you applied?


----------



## Qayamatkhan (May 10, 2009)

immi2Aus said:


> Yes,
> and may b i am one of the last-est candidate.
> have you applied?


Yes i have.... m april 14 2009 applicant...CSL "firewall/security Specialist"

What abt work verification did they contact ur company....in any way.???

did u apply through consultant if yes thn whas his name??


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

Qayamatkhan said:


> Yes i have.... m april 14 2009 applicant...CSL "firewall/security Specialist"
> 
> What abt work verification did they contact ur company....in any way.???
> 
> did u apply through consultant if yes thn whas his name??


No verification at all...

I applied myself.

Did u use consultant?


----------



## Qayamatkhan (May 10, 2009)

immi2Aus said:


> No verification at all...
> 
> I applied myself.
> 
> Did u use consultant?


yup i did.........


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

Qayamatkhan said:


> yup i did.........


which one??

what is your city?


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

"Applications with a nominated occupation on the Critical Skills List
(CSL) - these are being allocated and processed as supplies of State and
Territory Nominated applications are exhausted."

This is what I received as an automated mail response from the dept. Should I be worried that CO is still not allocated to me ? I lodged the application on 4th Feb 2009 and I am CSL


----------



## anandsushil (Jun 24, 2009)

*BusyBee*



LoveOz said:


> "Applications with a nominated occupation on the Critical Skills List
> (CSL) - these are being allocated and processed as supplies of State and
> Territory Nominated applications are exhausted."
> 
> This is what I received as an automated mail response from the dept. Should I be worried that CO is still not allocated to me ? I lodged the application on 4th Feb 2009 and I am CSL


As per updates available on BeUpdate, they have alloted CO to most of Jan, 09 applicants. I am sure yours also must be going to happen soon. Do update all as soon you are assigned a CO!


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi there, 
I'm new here.....really got exited to find out how you all discuss this visa issue and share your experience. Found plenty of useful information for myself as well; thanks to u all  
Here is my situation: 
175 visa application lodged in June 2008, medicals and police check send out in August 2008. I couldn't find my occupation neither in CSL nor in MODL....ooops (ASCO code: 2529-15, Translator). CO isn't allocated yet. 
Can someone please give any idea when CO is likely to be allocated? Can I expect decision on my application to be made till end of december this year? 
The letter from DIAC with visa processing priority doesn't sound promising at all...:-( 

Many thanks for your help,
Dolly.K


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hallo Dolly
Sorry to say Again a long wait is needed. Because Translator skill in still not in Modl and Csl.
May be to wait Approx: end to 2010 the time economists says a big recovery from recession. So that more trades will come to Modl and Csl.
Other than you have to adopt for state sponsering visa 176.


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Hallo Dolly
> Sorry to say Again a long wait is needed. Because Translator skill in still not in Modl and Csl.
> May be to wait Approx: end to 2010 the time economists says a big recovery from recession. So that more trades will come to Modl and Csl.
> Other than you have to adopt for state sponsering visa 176.


 OMG.....another year. Well that's not encouraging at all i should say. I guess it's better to think over other options, rather than sit and wait...
As far as i understand sub class 176 visa can be an option here. But i'm just wondering whether it's a must that a relative sponsors me? Can my bf be a sponsor? (aus citizen)

Plzzz need advise :confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Dolly

yes your bf can sponsor you but u have to go either on a spouse visa or de facto arrangement. but for that u have to prove your relation

this has been talked a lot in the past. so u should search the forum for more info

cheers
anj


----------



## virtual_bajwa (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Dolly ,
Even in relative sponsor u can not get the priority on the visa..


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Dolly
> 
> yes your bf can sponsor you but u have to go either on a spouse visa or de facto arrangement. but for that u have to prove your relation
> 
> ...


Hi Anj

thanks for your reply. 
If we decide to go on different visa type (spouse or de facto) we will have to reapply and wait again? I've applied for 175 one year ago and wondering whether that waiting time will be considered if we change visa type? mmmmm, will need to check the info as advised. Gotta find solution asap 

thank u once again


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

virtual_bajwa said:


> Hi Dolly ,
> Even in relative sponsor u can not get the priority on the visa..



Hmm, what about employer or territory sponsorship? Will that give me any priority?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dolly u either wait or u start acting fast to speed up.. we are int eh same boat,w e too applied in sept 08, it is almost a yr now and its frustrating but i hv not lost hope, we keep doing things to speed things up, thats what i suggest to everyone


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes employer sponsored or state sponsored is teh fastest right now..


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> dolly u either wait or u start acting fast to speed up.. we are int eh same boat,w e too applied in sept 08, it is almost a yr now and its frustrating but i hv not lost hope, we keep doing things to speed things up, thats what i suggest to everyone



yeah, ur right anj.
Gotta act asap.
Oh, God...gimmi some more patience plzzz!  

thnx for advise anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

god doesnt giv u patience.. its ur head u hv to set right.. think positive


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yes employer sponsored or state sponsored is teh fastest right now..



I've sent e-mail to my agent in february when i've learnt abt changes to 175 skilled visas and asked him what has to be done to get a processing priority? Also i remember this state sponsorship has been mentioned by me as an option....but he was like: the announced changes won't affect on your application!!!! What a nonsence! Uhhhh, im soooo angry


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i can understand.. u got to read a lot to really know whats best for your application. read and find out what next.. there r ppl who leave everything on their agents, we have an agent as well but i know where i stand and what i need to do, i take his opinion and ask him to do what i feel is the best.


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i can understand.. u got to read a lot to really know whats best for your application. read and find out what next.. there r ppl who leave everything on their agents, we have an agent as well but i know where i stand and what i need to do, i take his opinion and ask him to do what i feel is the best.



yeah....thats a right thing to do. I can't rely on my agent anymore, so gotta find solution myself. Ok, now i shall begin searching, reading.....hope will work smth out sooner than later. ))


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi there! 

Please need advice...
I've applied for 175, but it seems like it'll take a lifetime for my application to be finalized (neither in CSL nor in MODL). So, I have few questions: 
1. Is that true that one can apply for 2 visas at the same time: apply for 300 subclass without cancelling my 175 application? (I have a bf, aussie citizen, currently living in aus who i'm marrying as soon as im in aus) 
2. If i apply for 300, is it possible for me to lodge 12 months visit visa application, and if granted enter aus on visit visa, and wait for decision on my 300 application in aus together with my bf? 
Does this option sound workable and realistic? 

Any feedback or suggestion would be much appreciated. 
Many thanks


----------



## aussiewannabe (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry all....I forgot to come back to this site. Our visa was approved Jan 14 2010 and we have to validate by Dec 4 2010...We leave for OZ in 10 weeks to validate.....SUPER EXCITED 

Visa : 175 CSL (IT)
Applied August 2009
CO : October 2009
Meds and PC submitted online Dec 2009

Visa granted Jan 2010

The best part is that they never asked me (The Wife) to do IELTS exam only my husband (The Applicant) :_))


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations aussiewannabe


----------

